# Main Dishes - Beef & Veal



## ARMORER (Nov 11, 2002)

I use flour,milk,and pepper-soak in milk-flour and pepper in a zip lok bag -squeeze the flour and pepper into the maet-use very little oil-then use oil and leften to make gravy-ARM


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I like this one...gotta love Alton Brown...
the difference in the standard white gravy really sets the dish apart


2 pounds beef bottom round, trimmed of excess fat
2 teaspoons kosher salt
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 cup all-purpose flour
3 whole eggs, beaten
1/4 cup vegetable oil
2 cups chicken broth
1/2 cup whole milk
1/2 teaspoon fresh thyme leaves

Preheat oven to 250 degrees F.

Cut the meat with the grain into 1/2-inch thick slices. Season each piece on both sides with the salt and pepper. Place the flour into a pie pan. Place the eggs into a separate pie pan. Dredge the meat on both sides in the flour. Tenderize the meat, using a needling device, until each slice is 1/4-inch thick. Once tenderized, dredge the meat again in the flour, followed by the egg and finally in the flour again. Repeat with all the pieces of meat. Place the meat onto a plate and allow it to sit for 10 to 15 minutes before cooking.

Place enough of the vegetable oil to cover the bottom of a 12-inch slope-sided skillet and set over medium-high heat. Once the oil begins to shimmer, add the meat in batches, being careful not to overcrowd the pan. Cook each piece on both sides until golden brown, approximately 4 minutes per side. Remove the steaks to a wire rack set in a half sheet pan and place into the oven. Repeat until all of the meat is browned.

Add the remaining vegetable oil, or at least 1 tablespoon, to the pan. Whisk in 3 tablespoons of the flour left over from the dredging. Add the chicken broth and deglaze the pan. Whisk until the gravy comes to a boil and begins to thicken. Add the milk and thyme and whisk until the gravy coats the back of a spoon, approximately 5 to 10 minutes. Season to taste, with more salt and pepper, if needed. Serve the gravy over the steaks.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Carne Guisada


Stew meat or round steak, cubed
1 Tbsp oil
1 Tbsp flour
bell pepper, chopped
onion, chopped
garlic, minced
Â½ tsp cumin
pepper
1 can Rotel tomatoes
1 small can tomato sauce
Â½ cup water

Brown meat in skillet. Add remaining ingredients. Simmer an hour or until meat is tender. Serve with rice.

Note: Can be put in crock pot after meat is browned. Expect to add extra spices before serving. I donât know where the spices go when you cook in a crock pot, but they disappear.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

This is a salad, BUT it is meant to be a main dish and is delicious!

*Grilled Steak Salad w/Hot Bacon Dressing*


Grilled Steak, cut into strips
Baby Spinach leaves
Romaine Lettuce
Chopped Roma tomatoes
Chopped red onion
Hard-boiled eggs, sliced
Grated Parmesan cheese
Chopped fresh parsley

Hot Bacon Dressing


Place greens in a large bowl, toss with chopped tomatoes and onions. Distribute to individual plates. Place grilled steak strips among greens add egg slices. Drizzle dressing over salad and top with grated Parmesan cheese and parsley.

*Hot Bacon Dressing*


6 slices bacon, diced 
1/2 cup finely chopped yellow onions (sweet onions work well) 
vegetable oil 
2 teaspoons cornstarch, mixed with 
2 teaspoons water 
1/2 cup white vinegar 
1/2 cup water 
1/4 cup sugar 
salt and pepper to taste 

1. Fry bacon until crisp. 
2. Remove bacon from pan leaving fat. 
3. Set bacon aside. 
4. Add onion to bacon fat in pan and cook 5 minutes until onion is soft. 
5. Remove onion from pan leaving fat. 
6. Set onion aside with bacon. 
7. Pour bacon fat into measuring cup and add enough vegetable oil to equal 1/2 cup. 
8. Add fat/oil to cornstarch mixture and set aside. 
9. Combine vinegar, water, sugar, salt and pepper in small saucepan and heat to a boil. 
10. Add cornstarch mixture and cook until thickened about 1-2 minutes. 
11. Remove from heat and add bacon and onion. 
12. Serve while warm. 

Yield: 1 1/2 cups


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Preachers Beans 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is the recipe if cooking for a crowd. Our school served this delicious meal to the staff. The recipe has been passed from school to school, but I don't want to loose it, so will post it to save it, because when I put something up, it may take years to find it again !

Ingredients:

Ranch Style Beans (These are canned chili beans)

Pinto Beans

Sausage, rolled into balls

Hamburger....browned

Onions

Green Chilies

Rotel Tomatoes (tomatoes with green chili, a little hot in flavor)

Taco Seasoning

You can adjust the quantity of ingredients depending on your crowd. Our school used a big

roaster, a 2 pound package of regular Sausage, and 4 pounds of ground round. The sausage

was rolled into balls and baked in the oven until done. The ground round was browned and 

placed in the roaster. They used 4 cans of pinto beans, 4 cans of Ranch style beans, 3 cans of mild 

Rotel tomatoes, and 3 small cans of diced green chilies. (You can also add Kidney Beans). They

used three packages of mild Taco seasoning. You can also add sauteed Onions. You can

have cheese, jalapenos, black olives, etc. for toppings and this is served over rice, cornbread,

tostados or Fritos. Enjoy !


----------



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

Stuffed Bell Pepper

1 lb. hamburger
1/3 cup rice (uncooked)
2 small cans tomato sauce
1 tsp chili powder
1/4 cup chopped onion
1 cup water
1 beef bouillon cube
salt, pepper, garlic powder to taste
2 -3 bell peppers (I like to par boil mine )

Brown hamburger, drain. Add rice, onion, seasonings, cook for about 5 minutes. Add remaining ingredients (except bell peppers). Cook covered until rice absorbs liquid. Fill peppers with meat mixture, cover and bake at 350 for about 30 minutes.


----------



## wombatcat (Mar 29, 2005)

1 lb hamburger
4 packs creamy chicken ramen noodles
1 can corn (drained)

Brown 1 lb hamburger in skillet, leave in about 2 teaspoons of grease, drain the rest.

While hamburger is browning, cook the noodles from 4 packs of CREAMY CHICKEN ramen noodles. The Creamy Chicken is a little less common than the chicken or beef that people usually see, they do sell it at WalMart, though.

Drain the noodles.

When hamburger is done/drained, add the ramen noodles to the hamburger.
Add the "spice" packets from the noodles to this mix.
Add the can of corn.
Mix everything together, cook on medium for about 10 more minutes, until the corn iis heated through. 

Enjoy. DH would have this every day if he could.


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

Sweet & Sour Meatballs

1 small can tomato sauce
1 small can cranberry sauce
ground beef
sugar
Note: use small cans for under 2 lbs of meat and large cans for over 2 lbs of meat.

Season ground beef to taste. Add Â¼ cup of sugar. From into bite size meatballs (do not over handle or meat gets tough) and brown. Mix tomato sauce and cranberry sauce in saucepan. Add meatballs, simmer for about 1 hour.
This recipe is best when made the day before. Reheat. Serve piping hot if possible

I serve it with a loaf of fresh warm home baked bread & it makes a great meal & is super easy.

I've also made the meat balls small & used them for an appetizer.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Sloppy Jose Quick and EAsy,,,my kids love them instead of sloppy joe's

Serving Size : 4 Categories :
Amount Measure Ingredient -- ----------- --------------------------------
1/2 cup onion -- diced
1/2 cup green bell pepper -- diced
2 1/2 teaspoons jalapeno -- minced fresh
1 teaspoon garlic -- minced
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 pound lean ground beef
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper -- freshly ground
1 teaspoon cumin
1 cup ketchup
1 cup tomato -- diced fresh/canned
4 burger bun

Saute onions, green pepper, jalapeno pepper and garlic in oil until onions
are translucent. Add beef and cook, stirring until meat is lightly
browned. Drain off all fat, add salt, pepper, and cumin and cook for 1
min. more, stirring all the time to season evenly. Add ketchup and
tomatoes and cook, uncovered, over low heat until reduced to a thick
sauce. Serve on toasted buns.


----------



## amyd (Mar 21, 2005)

Runzas

1 1/2 lb ground beef
1 medium onion, finely chopped
1 1/2 lb cabbage, finely chopped or shredded
salt to taste
1 recipe yeast dough (or use frozen dough)
swiss or other cheese slices (Optional)

In large skillet, brown beef, add onion and cabbage, salt to taste. Stir and cook until cabbage is tender. Have dough ready for second rising. Roll to about 1/2 inch thickness, cut into 3 inch squares. Place some of the beef-cabbage filling on square, top with cheese if desired, seal and place on slightly oiled bakign sheet. Bake at 375 degrees for 25 to 30 minutes, or until bread is browned. 

Yield: about 6-8 Runzas.


I used a bit of olive oil to brown everything because the beef we have is REALLY lean. I used Paula Deen's House Seasoning that I made up instead of the salt. And, I used a recipe of Amish White bread in my bread machine for the dough. They turned out really good. I'm eating a leftover one now for my lunch. I think they're even better leftover.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Pampered chef...
TACO RING

Â¾ pound lean (90%) ground beef	
2-3 Tsp. Pantry Southwest. Seasoning Mix)
1 cup cheddar cheese 
2 Tbs. water
2 packages (8 oz) crescent rolls
1 medium green bell pepper
1 cup salsa
3 cups romaine lettuce, shredded
1 medium tomato
1 sm. Onion, chopped
Â½ cup pitted ripe olives
Sour cream (optional)

Grate cheese. Mix meat, seasoning, cheese, and water in 2-Qt Batter Bowl. On 15â Round Baking Stone arrange crescent rolls in a circle, large ends touching and small tips hanging over the edge. (There will be a circle in the middle of the stone.) Scoop filling onto crescent rolls with Medium Stainless Steel Scoop. Fold tips over filling and tuck under in center. Bake at 375Â° for 20-25 minutes or until golden brown. Fill pepper (cut using V-Shaped cutter) with salsa, place in middle of ring. Garnish with olives, lettuce, and serve with sour cream.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Pampered Chef...
EASY TACO PUFFS

1 pound lean ground beef, browned
1-2 cups taco chips, crushed to each 1 cup
1 packages (8 oz) crescent rolls
1 cup cheddar cheese
Â½-1 cup salsa
1-2 teaspoons Pantry Southwest Seasoning Mix
1 clove garlic

Preheat oven to 375Â°. Roll crescent rolls out flat on cutting board; cut into squares. Put squares into mini-muffin tin using tart shaper. Mix rest of ingredients. Scoop into muffin tin using scoop. Bake 10-15 minutes or until done.


----------



## quadrants2 (Apr 2, 2005)

Thought id share a recipe that i like to eat in the winter even though it is a grilled item. Ive never tried it in the oven but im sure it would work just fine. Its also a great way to get rid of leftovers and odds/ends in the fridge as alot of different ideas can be used when making the matambre.
enjoy, Quad
matambre...means hunger killer in argentinian (i think if i remember it right)

this is how i make it....
ingredients: diced potatoes, flank steak, diced smoked sausage,diced onions, diced green peppers, mozzarella cheese (shredded). I make a little mixture out of the potatoes,peppers,onions,sausage and cheese.Mix it up good.

Set grill temp to low-medium low 

Pound out flank steak thin enough so it will "roll up". Your going to use it like a burrito shell here. Lay it flat and place the rest of the ingredients in the center and skewer with metal skewers and wrap with aluminum foil.Place on rack of gas grill and keep a lower temp setting. Mine usually take about an hr or so depending on how thick the flank steak is. The grease from the sausage and the water from the veggies will keep the meat moist as it cooks.When you take it off the grill be real careful with the steam..tear off foil and serve with skewers in it. When you cut into it you will see all those good veggies and potatoes surrounded by cheese and sausage...mmmm
Have fun. I have never posted a recipe on here so I hope i did it right..thanks :shrug: 
Quad


----------



## Jackee KP (Jan 14, 2008)

Am a busy mom with a full time job, visiting my oldest daughter at the nursing home, before I even get home, farm, garden, even now getting it ready for spring planting, quick and easy home cooked meals are on my list, this one has no name that I know of, but the kids love it, 

Preheat oven at temp on label of biscuit container, 

One can of biscuits, 
3pds of hamburger
one large onion, chopped
1 tsp garlic powder
2 tsp chili powder
1 tsp salt
2 cups of shreaded cheese, your favorite or in my case, what is on sale
1 jar of piconte sauce(forgive my spelling)

While hamburger is browning, grease a 13x9'' baking pan, spread biscuits in bottom of pan over lapping to cover, drain hamburger once brown, mix in garlic, chili powder and salt, spread onion over, than cheese, bake til biscuits are done, around 15 to 20 minutes, cut, serve on plate, spread piconte sauce on top, amount is your choice, I like alot, enjoy


----------



## Baer Creek (Jul 10, 2007)

Came up with a new (at leastfor my family) way to serve meatloaf. Really fast. Mix up your meatloaf as you normally would make it minus any tomatoe sauce. In stead of putting it in a loaf pan and baking it, shape it into hamburger patties. Heat a spoonfull of oil with a bit of onions on med high heat. Brown patties on each side about 4 minutes each. Take out of pan and set aside. In pan pour 1 can beef broth, 2 tablespoons of flour and a bit of water to make grave. Stir until thick. Add patties back into gravy lower heat to simmer, cover and cook another 15 minutes or until patties are completely cooked. There is enough gravy in pan to pour over potatoes! I'm sure this has been done before, but I just figured it out Let me know if anyone has made this, or likes it.


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

Pig in the Blankets (Saucijzebroodjes- Dutch)


4 cups flour
8 teaspoons baking powder
2 teaspoon salt
4 teaspoons sugar
8 Tablespoons Crisco
1 1/2 cup milk

1 lb hamburger
1 lb sausage
salt
pepper

Mix flour, baking powder, salt, and sugar together. Cut in Crisco. Add milk. Roll out thinly and cut into 3x4 rectangles.

Mix meat together with spices. Put approximately 3-4 Tablespoons on each rectangle. 
Donât fill them too much-the sides have to overlap. 
Roll up ends, then sides. Seal sides with milk. 
Place in 9x13 pan side by side. Brush tops with milk. 
Bake at 350 for one hour.

Can be frozen.


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

Mexican Shredded Beef (Pressure Cooker) or Crockpot/Slow Cooker

5# beef chuck roast
2 Tablespoons oil
1 onion, chopped
1 red bell pepper, chopped
1 jalapeno pepper, chopped
1 can tomatoes, chopped
1 Â½ Tablespoons cumin
1 Â½ teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon pepper
1 Â½ cups water

Put oil to cover on bottom of cooker. Saute onions. Brown roast on all sides. Take roast out and stir onions around making sure youâre picking up the brown bits from the roast. Put roast back in. Add rest of ingredients. Add water to just barely cover. (I actually used 2 cups, but ended up with a lot of liquid leftover, so will lower that next time.) Bring up to high pressure, cook for 1 hour. De-pressurize. If meat does not shred easily, cook for another 15 minutes on high pressure. (I had to do this.)


Adapted from Recipes for the Pressure Cooker (Nitty Gritty Cookbooks) by Joanna White. (original recipe called for another bell pepper, but mine was large, and for 3 tomatoes, but I used canned.)

This could easily be converted to a slow cooker. Just brown the roast with the onions in a frypan, then transfer to the slow cooker with the rest of the ingredients. Cook on low for 8-10 hours.


I'd also like to try this for pork or chicken.


----------



## Ezrandi (Aug 6, 2007)

I made stuffed veal this week, 

I took four thin slices of tenderized veal
stuffed them and broiled them for 7 minutes on high

The stuffing was a mixture of 
Bread
Onions, Chopped fine 
Fresh plum tomatoes, chopped coarsly
kalamata olives, chopped coarsly
red bell pepper, chopped coarsly (could be orange or yellow instead or in addition)
Celery, chopped fine 
Garlic, chopped fine 
feta cheese
1/4 cup of Olive oil
1/4 cup of dry white wine
and water (you can use stock if you wish)
Oregano
basil
salt and pepper.
crushed red pepper
Dash of balsamic vinegar


I made sure there was a little water and a splash of wine, in the bottom of the pan

They came out great, so I figured I'd share.

You could change the veal to pork or chicken if you wish, or even use the stuffing in bell peppers or tomatoes.


----------



## lorihadams (Mar 12, 2009)

In a pressure cooker place the following:

1 small deer roast or bag of cubes (a hind quarter roast is good)
1 sliced onion
1 stick of butter
2 cloves of garlic (chopped)
1/4 cup of soy sauce
salt
pepper
enough water to cover the meat

Bring up to high pressure and cook for 45 minutes. Let it cool. While it is cooking mix the sauce. 

1 bottle Kraft original bbq sauce
1 bottle Sauers bbq sauce (if you cannot find this use your favorite vinegar based sauce)
1 can of Budweiser

When the meat is done transfer it to a baking dish and shred the meat to desired consistency. Pour on the sauce and bake it for 30 minutes more at 350 so the sauce cooks in. This is wonderful the first night but will definitely be better the second or third day after refrigeration and the sauce soaks in more.


----------



## nana9 (Mar 5, 2007)

Sweet and Sour Brisket

3-4 lb. Brisket 1 cup catsup
1 pkg. onion soup mix 1/3 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup cider vinegar 1/4 cup water
Paprika

Rub paprika on meat and place in roasting pan fat side up. Mix remaining ingredients, and pour over meat. Cover and bake at 350 degrees for 2-2 1/2 hours.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

4 to 6 slices of bacon chopped
3/4 lb. hamburger
1 med. onion, sliced or chopped
1 cup evaporated milk with 2 T lemon juice added, let sit while browning meat (This is a substitute for sour cream but we like it better for cooking)
1 can cream of celery soup
salt, pepper and garlic powder to taste

Brown meats and add onion, cook until onion is soft. Add rest of ingredients and serve over egg noodles.

To slice onion cut from the stem to root area through the middle of the onion, this makes the slices long and thin. If you picture the onion like a globe you will be cutting down the longitude lines to the center of the onion instead of around the onion like you would if you were making onion rings.


----------



## Horselover (Mar 22, 2006)

Jackee KP said:


> Am a busy mom with a full time job, visiting my oldest daughter at the nursing home, before I even get home, farm, garden, even now getting it ready for spring planting, quick and easy home cooked meals are on my list, this one has no name that I know of, but the kids love it,
> 
> Preheat oven at temp on label of biscuit container,
> 
> ...


What oven temperature? And have you ever made your own biscuits (or Bisquik biscuits) with this recipe? It sounds oh so gooooood!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

A chuck roast whatever size
1/2 C water (I added little more)
1/2 C brown sugar, firmly packed
1 pkg. dry onion soup mix
1 onion--chopped
1/2 tsp dry garlic (I used a generous tsp. of chopped garlic)
salt and pepper to your taste.
Salt and pepper

Put roast in crock pot. Stir together ingredients and pour over the roast. Cook on LOW all night or whatever.. Stir i again. Remove any membrane or fat, if desired and shred the meat. Put it together and let it simmer on LOW for a few hours to blend the flavors. Serve on buns. Freezes beautifully!

If I use a huge roast, I double the ingredients.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

MEATLOAF

1 pound Ground meat


1/2 cup evaporated milk


1/3 cup uncooked rolled oats


1/4 cup chopped onion ( I use a whole onion)


1 teaspoon salt


1/8 teaspoon pepper


Sauce:

1 can tomato sauce


3 TBSP brown sugar


1 TBSP vinegar (I use white)


1 teaspoon Worchestershire sauce


1/2 teaspoon Chili powder ( I use more, I love chili flavor)


1/2 teaspoon salt

Mix and cook the sauce ingredients for 5 minutes. Stir half


the mixture into your meat mixture. Stir well. Put in a loaf pan.


Pour the remaining sauce over the top. Bake at 350 degrees


for 50 minutes to 1 hour.

I think the sauce is the key to this recipe. It is SO GOOD! 


Sometimes I double the sauce, as we eat it all. I sometimes


mix a stack or 1/2 stack of crushed crackers in the recipe


as well to "stretch" it, and it is very good. Makes wonderful


cold meatloaf sandwiches.


----------



## Darstcreek (Apr 28, 2012)

Baby back rib spaghetti 
1 rack ribs cut into riblets 
salt and pepper 
brown in oil 
your fav sauce>>>>> I add 1 table spoon red pepper flakes 
cook sauce ribs together 5 hrs Medium heat 
cook ribs sauce and noodles 30 minates Together low low heat (noodles pre cooked)
serve with salad hot Frence bread ice tea Or (beer) 
Yes its good Thats South west Texas Spaghetti


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

Rib Roast - Foolproof

"The Dalton Gang Cookbook"

1 Roast of Beef (weighing 4 1/2 to 12 lbs.)
Salt and Pepper or any favorite seasoning
Minced garlic

Remove roast from the fridge, bring to room temperature, about 3 hrs.

Place roast in shallow pan, fat side up.
Rub with garlic, then
salt and pepper or other seasoning.
Preheat oven to 500 degrees.
Place roast in oven and cook exactly 5 MINUTES PER POUND. (There
may be some smoking from the greast but that is OKAY! you are
not on fire!!!!

Turn oven off after allotted time for the size of roast you are roasting.

Leave in oven 2 hours and can be left as long as 4 hours.

*IMPORTANT!! DO NOT, DO NOT, DO NOT OPEN OVEN DOOR
DURING THE 2 TO 4 HOUR PERIOD!!!*

Roast will be crunchy brown on outside and medium rare on inside.


----------



## nu2solar (Apr 20, 2008)

Mexican Beef Pie

9" pie plate
4 lg. flour Tortilla shells
1 lb ground beef
1/2 green pepper, diced
1/2 yellow onion, diced
2 minced garlic cloves
1 pk of Taco Mix
3 T chunky salsa
Cheez Whiz, melted in microwave

Brown beef, & mix in peppers, onions & garlic--drain when browned
mix in seasoning mix & 1/2 C water & salsa, simmer 5 mins.

Place 1 Tortilla in pie plate & distribute some of the meat mixture on top, put 2nd Tortilla on top add more meat mixture, top with 3rd Tortilla and meat. Top last T. shell evenly with cheez whiz & bake in 350 oven for 20 mins.


----------



## lgrandmaitre (Feb 21, 2016)

Korean Home bbq!
http://thepetitehomesteaderkitchen.blogspot.com/2016/02/KoreanBBQ.html

Recipe on my blog is above, it comes with pictures and video.

Fist you slice up your meats ( my husband loves all sorts so its good to clean out the deep freezer a bit with this one)

You can use
-chicken ,pork,beef,shrimp,squid

Really anything that you can slice up wafer thin . just make sure to separate the meats into different marinating bowls , different meats cook at different times so don't dump everything into one bowl.

For my marinating liquid I use
-one cup soy sauce
-one cup mirin/or cooking wine ( found at any Asian grocery store, look around there is probably some at the walmart too ,you never know!)
-5 cloves of garlic diced
-1 cup pineapple diced
-2 tablespoons sesame oil
-3 tablespoon honey/sugar
- a tablespoon of sriracha is optional ( you can add more if you like it extra spicy)


Here I Have Pork and Beef Sliced Thin and Separated 

That's really all the work you have to do. place the thinly sliced meats into the marinade and refrigerate for 3+ hours or until ready to serve!

( -tip- slice the meat when half frozen to make the cuts super thin, and use a very sharp knife!)




You can cut up some BBQ-able vegetables like zucchini and pepper slices to go with it as well.

When ready to eat warm up the grill on your dining table and cook the Selection of meats until preferred doneness and enjoy!

Serve with sticky rice and Daikon radish pickle


----------

